# Do steam vacuums get rabbit urine out of the carpet?



## goofymare (Apr 15, 2012)

Do steam vacuums get rabbit urine out of the carpet? I have some older rabbit urine stains that I've tried to clean several times by hand with a water and vinegar mixture and no matter how long and hard I do it, it stays the same. What do you think?


----------



## JimD (Apr 15, 2012)

It's better to use a cool water shampoo machine.

Heat can set in the stains as well as the odor.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 15, 2012)

:yeahthat:--vinegar just masks the smell, doesn't do much for cleaning. I have a Bissel spot cleaner and a Hoover carpet cleaner that both work excellent on small and large areas respectively.


----------



## goofymare (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! I found a random carpet cleaner in my storage room and Imma try it tommorow and see!


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you tried peroxide? It kills the odor causing bacteria, you would need to saturate the area. You can make a mixture of water and peroxide. Also have you tried enzyme cleaners like natures miracle? After you do the peroxide, put the enzyme cleaner on the spot(s). Worked great for the spots on my rug where a kitten peed several times :X. After that I went and steam cleaned everything. No more smell.


----------



## goofymare (Apr 18, 2012)

Ahhh thank youu!! I think I'll do that too! Thankyouthankyouthankyou.


----------



## melbaby80 (Apr 18, 2012)

*goofymare wrote: *


> Ahhh thank youu!! I think I'll do that too! Thankyouthankyouthankyou.


You're welcome. If you google "how to get cat urine off the carpet" some homemade recipes will come up for the peroxide cleaner, basically what "oxy" cleaners have in them. I swear by nature's miracle and the one by the dog whisper, those enzyme cleaners are amazing.


----------



## goofymare (Apr 18, 2012)

Kk, I'll def. try those!


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 23, 2012)

When my dad spilled a glass of wine on my mom's white carpet I cleaned it up using hydrogen peroxide. 

As for pets, I was going to show my apt last month and my dog decided to pee on the floor an hour before they came. I used my bissel spot cleaner and it came right up, just left a small damp spot. I told them I was spot cleaning the floor earlier that day so they wouldn't think a dog had peed inside or anything, haha.


----------

